# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] How to install iotop in Hardy?

## MountainX

I hear iotop is available for intrepid. How can I install it in Hardy? Thanks.

----------


## iaculallad

> I hear iotop is available for intrepid. How can I install it in Hardy? Thanks.


System->Administration->Software Sources, click on the "Third Party Software" tab, click on the Add button: input:




> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tormodvolden/ubuntu hardy main


in the Apt Line box. Click Add Source, Click on Close and Reload.

Now, open your terminal and issue the command below to install iotop:



```
sudo apt-get install iotop
```

----------


## MountainX

that worked perfect  :Smile:

----------


## tormod

You can also install the Intrepid iotop_0.2-2_all.deb package in Hardy without problems. That's why I haven't updated the one in my PPA.

----------


## sorochan

Be sure to run

gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 4B1E287796DD5C9A; gpg --export --armor 4B1E287796DD5C9A | sudo apt-key add -

after adding the launchpad repo to your sources.list or sources.list.d/launchpad.list

----------

